# Common Theme Photos Gallery - June 2011



## yustr

Announcing the TSF Common Theme Photo Gallery 

Each month I will post a theme and all those interested can add their picture(s) to that thread. 

*The theme for June is: Our Animal Friends*

Rules:
All photos should be new or (very) recently taken.
Any interpretation of the theme is welcome.
The location, technical data, and degree of post-processing should be posted along with the photo.
Critique/comments/suggestions are welcome. 

This is not a contest – just a way to get us out taking pictures and sharing our passion. I’ll be interested to see the results. (Ideas for themes are also welcome.)

Now go out and take some pictures!!! :grin:


----------



## WereBo

Mrs WereBo is in general agreement with the idea so, fingers crossed, I'll be getting lots of wildlife from *Eagle Heights* this weekend - Weather depending, of course :grin:


----------



## Dori1960

Awesome!! I look forward to your photos!!

We will be in Leesburg, Fl starting tomorrow!!!:woot:

yustr, are birds allowed?


----------



## Will Watts

I have an out of focus pigeon. Does that count?









Location: Covent Garden
PP: Minimal


----------



## Dori1960

Ya know, I like it. Lots of things to look at


----------



## WereBo

As much as I dislike pigeons, that's a wonderful pic of one in it's natural habitat


----------



## DonaldG

THAT is one _great_ 'street' photograph of our 'animal friends'.


----------



## Done_Fishin

there I was thinking animal friends and suddenly we have 'city wildlife" in bird form .. so what is the definition of an animal ?? anything with 2 or 4 legs and doesn't live in water or do fish count too? :laugh:

Nice photos btw ..


----------



## Done_Fishin

if birds are allowed .. I quite like this one from last sundays album .. two variations of same picture


----------



## DonaldG

Yup; Boids is animals (Rotten Brooklyn accent) soz beez.

I like the silhouette but the splodges on the left are slightly distracting. If you have a silhouette of a tree to replace them???


----------



## Done_Fishin

I'll try to clean up that photo .. in the meantime .. this is a bee


----------



## zuluclayman

beee-autiful - nice framing, nice DoF and nice sharp detail


----------



## DonaldG

The BEEst yet. What ZCM said +1

If it is sharp enough to see the hairs on a bee's bum, it is sharp. :grin:

ray:


----------



## WereBo

:grin:

Superb detail on that bee-shot DF ray:


----------



## Done_Fishin

just noted this ..


> The location, technical data, and degree of post-processing should be posted along with the photo.
> Critique/comments/suggestions are welcome.


Location & Time: Island of Poros, Greece. May 22 2010

post processing using Gimp in Ubuntu, adjusting levels then auto white & auto colour enhancement ..

the etchings are created using the threshold function, adjust black & white levels to create what I consider to be a pleasing picture. (Camera Nikon Coolpix E4300)

the bee above was cropped from this picture 










after due processing

(Camera Sony Cybershot TX5)


----------



## Will Watts

Nice photo D_F! :gin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

same place, sony TX5 again ..

main picture 










Original processed as above then cropped to give this 










and then again for this


----------



## DonaldG

Hey DF - You better send that camera for repair - it looks as if it is stuck on sharp! :grin:


----------



## WereBo

Superb work there DF, even the individual pollen-grains are clear :grin:


We didn't make it to Eagle-Heights after all, yesterday was 'diverted' by a pub-lunch in my local - Today being a public Bank-Holiday, the place would be full of kids running around along with brain-dead parents, and also the threat of rain for the afternoon :sigh:

All being well, I'll go on my own towards the end of the week, when the weather's a bit more promising.


----------



## Done_Fishin

Thanks .. I'm pretty pleased myself considering that the major problem I have with the Sony is a lack of viewfinder .. and I frequently find that the auto focus doesn't function properly giving me a blurred unfocused picture. The LCD display vaguely allows me to see shadows in bright sunlight, an indication of what is being shot but no way to see the shot until I put it on my monitor ..


----------



## zuluclayman

@ DF - You might be finding that when trying to get in close the auto focus isn't sure what to focus on - also happens when trying to take pics of fairly featureless landscapes - the poor old camera isn't sure what focal length to use.
When doing macro/close up you can use a twig/pencil/finger in the focal plane you want the focus to be on while the auto focus is doing its job while holding the shutter release button half down, then remove the object you have used and press the shutter release fully.
With longer focal length images if you can find some feature somewhere else at about the same distance from the lens to allow the camera to get the focus right with the shutter release half held then swing back to where your image is, frame it and take the pic, all the while holding the shutter release half down to lock the focus in.


----------



## Done_Fishin

Thanks ZCM .. in fact (when I can see something on the LCD display) I can actually select the focal point using the touch screen. In Auto macro mode that also works but not when I switch to "Macro mode". In Macro mode to give an indication of the closeness of the camera & subject I have taken pictures of moths at night that sat on the other side of dual glazed aluminum windows .. in sunlight I know where the icons are on the display to set that in motion however trying to keep the camera out of the sunlight and not cast shadows can be a problem. I'm thinking of a bee keepers hood in black to allow me to see the display whilst getting taking photo's in strong sunlight.


----------



## Dori1960

Your bee shots are tack sharp!!! Terrific job on these!!!


----------



## Dori1960

My contributions...
The 'Flasher'...Reminds me of an old man in an overcoat...:wink:








A Dragonfly...








Another one...


----------



## Done_Fishin

Nice captures Dori ..


----------



## WereBo

Beautiful shots Dori, that bird looks like it overheard your comment about looking like a flasher :grin:


----------



## Dori1960

Thanks to you both!

The Heron does look a little disgruntled!


----------



## Dori1960

Won't you come into my lair?


----------



## Done_Fishin

Not today Thanks Dori .. although it looks so nice & peaceful ...


----------



## WereBo

It definitely looks like some sort of mutant spider







- Is that a 'gator carcass underneath it and to the right of the pic? :laugh: - A very, very nice shot though ray:


----------



## Done_Fishin

I'm not sure I would call it an "Animal Friend" either :laugh: 

not sure if these might also be misrepresented calling them Friends










a Zoom in and cropped shows these "harvestors"


----------



## Dori1960

No, Gators are not 'friendly':grin:
I hadn't noticed that the root looks like a spider, thanks for pointing that out!

I think flowers are friendly!! They are well done! Macro?


----------



## WereBo

Wonderful detail DF, especially on the close-up


----------



## DonaldG

Great images Dori & DF - I have been off line for 4 days with overseas house guests. 

Here is my submission to 'Animal Friends'

Here is Alan Packer (AKA Al Paka ... or Alpaka)


----------



## WereBo

:lol: :lol:....


----------



## Done_Fishin

Beautiful .. and a great sense of humour !


----------



## Dori1960

I love it! He needs a barber tho!:tongue:


----------



## Dori1960

Lounging...








My one and only Hummer shot


----------



## WereBo

Lovely shots Dori - Mrs WereBo discovered, the 1st time she visited Florida (Ft Lauderdale and Miami) that Hummers are notoriously difficult to shoot, especially with a 'pocket point-&-shoot' camera :grin:


----------



## Dori1960

Thanks! I have been trying for years to get a Hummer, my Dad made it look so easy!


----------



## Done_Fishin

Nice !!!!


----------



## Dori1960

Thanks!


----------



## DonaldG

I love the squirrel - magic


----------



## Dori1960

I love watching them. We have a 'squirrel proof' feeder in the back yard. 
We also have a Hummer feeder...








The sad thing is 'Squirrel Pox' is coming back. My understanding is it is fatal. :sigh:


----------



## Dori1960

"Can someone get the door please?" Saw this guy at work


----------



## yustr

This little guy has taken up residency in one of our bushes. I'm slowly getting him (her?) used to me and my camera.

Taken at 260mm (390mm equivalent) with my Tamron 70-300. Not the sharpest lens but has the longest reach of any in my bag. 1/1000 sec F6.7


----------



## Dori1960

I hope you are able to befriend him/her so we can see more shots!
I love the position of her. Was she looking at something in particular?


----------



## yustr

I had mowed the lawn the day before so she was out hunting breakfast. Here's another.


----------



## Dori1960

That is a good one! Good use of DOF


----------



## WereBo

I managed to photo this blackbird mid song, this afternoon, whilst he was singing his heart out - It's a shame there isn't a way to record sound with an image (Harry Potter style :grin, it was absolutely beautiful...


----------



## zuluclayman

there is WereBo - it's called video :laugh:


nice shots people - I need to get out and about with my camera more - keep seeing things and wishing I had my camera with me - perhaps I need a good point and shoot for those times :grin:


----------



## WereBo

Hehehehehe.... Although my camera can shoot HD-video, the sound quality is rubbish and there's no facility for an external mic :sigh:

I know what you mean about permanently carrying a camera, it's always when I don't have my camera (or I'm driving, so couldn't take a pic anyway) that those strange 'spontaneous-events' happen in front of me - Even if I did have a 'point-'n'-shoot' with me, by the time I got it out of my pocket and powered up ready, it's too late and whatever was happening has gone :laugh:


----------



## Dori1960

WereBo, I love that shot!
Where am I?








In the tube...


----------



## WereBo

Re: the 1st pic - Is whatever we're supposed to be looking for sat on the central diagonal branch, just next to the left-hand trunk? It looks like a small(ish) bird is hiding behind a leaf









Re: 2nd pic - Is that head attached to a reptile of some sort, like a tiny lizard or snake? I love the abstractness of that 2nd pic :grin:


----------



## Dori1960

Yes, a House Sparrow. I was amazed at how long he sat there. 

A little Frog. They sit those plants to stay moist and warm up in the mornings.
Thanks!


----------



## Dori1960

A couple of birds. Got very lucky this year, a pair of Bald Eagles decided to nest on Lake Tarpon!!

















Mr. Pelican


----------



## Done_Fishin

these are freshly taken today and definitely our friends 

1.










2.











3.










taken with the Sony just a short distance away from the subject then colours tweaked and picture cropped

EDIT:

not sure if it's allowed or not but I'll take the chance 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1014642&l=1e37aa5917&id=100000092472181

this is where I have these & the remainder of the photos that I took today


----------



## Dori1960

Sweet!!! Very well done!


----------



## WereBo

Beautiful pics Dori and DF ray:


I snapped this 'Cave-Spider' this afternoon, after taking a tour of Chislehurst Caves, I didn't want to get too close as it was on the ceiling and threatening to jump.... 










I far prefer this one, made entirely out of scrap-metal and bought from the souvenir-shop.... :grin:


----------



## Dori1960

Thanks!

Cool shot of the first spider! I would love the spider you bought!


----------



## Done_Fishin

werebo .. are both those the same size ?? haha .. never been to Chiselhurst caves and I used to live not too far from there .. must persuade the family that we should go visit when I am next over .. 

Dori, I love that Eagle as it spreads its wings and starts to fly ..


----------



## WereBo

Hehehehe.... The real spider I'd guess is about 1"-1.5" across, the better one straddles the 6"-rule :grin:

Unfortunately, the tour only provides paraffin-lamps which are just bright enough to see the lumps in the floor. I also discovered my 'wind-up' torch is apparently scared of the dark cos, no matter how much I wound it up, it wouldn't light - It worked if I switched it on then kept permanently cranking the handle, but then I didn't have a hand free for the camera :laugh:

I also found out my camera isn't too good in pitch-black, therefore very few decent pics :sigh:


----------



## Done_Fishin

:laugh:most cameras have problems with pitch-black .. our eyes work but not the recording equipment ..


----------



## Dori1960

So you wanna??
I was on my belly on the ground 'shooting' this critter. You have never seen someone move so fast when he/she charged me.:laugh:








Danny trying to figure what that critter was...


----------



## WereBo

It's very likely that Mantis wasn't chasing you, but it's reflection in your camera-lens :wink: - A wonderful pic though, the detail is excellent.

I bet that cat's wondering what the local sparrows have been eating :grin:


----------



## Dori1960

I hadn't thought about that, good point! It was funny, this old lady can still move fairly fast. :laugh:
LOL!!!


----------



## WereBo

It's amazing what Adrenalin can do :grin:


----------



## Dori1960

I am so bummed. Supposedly one of the Bald Eagle couple I have been 'shooting' was killed a few weeks ago. I think this is true as the last 3 times we have been out I have only seen 1 adult. :sigh: Evidently an Osprey was chasing one of the Eagles who had a fish. The Eagle landed in a ditch and upon take-off flew into a truck and was killed. I didn't want to believe it but I guess it is true.


----------



## WereBo

Sadly, that's a fact of modern life now - More birds die, either accidentally or deliberately, because of mankind that any other cause :sigh:


----------



## Dori1960

I know, but it is still awful. As you said, another fact of life. :sigh:


----------



## Dori1960

Caught this at work.


----------



## yustr

Focus isn't perfect but I like the composition.


----------



## Dori1960

I agree the compo is perfect!


----------



## WereBo

@ Dori - You call that work? - It's excellent :grin:

@ yustr - The ripple-patterns are beautiful, well caught ray:


----------



## Done_Fishin

Beautiful shots guys


----------



## zuluclayman

seem to have a shortage of animals around here at the moment - well of the live kind anyways so here is my last entry for the animal category :laugh:


----------



## WereBo

Hmmmm.... I've never seen a lion looking stone-faced at his prey.... :grin:


----------



## Dori1960

WereBo said:


> Hmmmm.... I've never seen a lion looking stone-faced at his prey.... :grin:


:laugh:


----------



## DonaldG

Hi Y'all.. I have been away - Italy & Switzerland...

Here is a tale of a delightful instance of pure nature and love that one bird can give to another - Had I not seen it for myself and photographed it, I wouldn't believe it happened!

While taking some time out having a quiet drink in a coffee bar in the mountains at the top end of Lake Maggiore, the proprietor came out onto the balcony and released a little sparrow that had flown into the Café and was stunned by hitting the glass window.
The bird was so stunned that it could not fly properly and landed under a chair next to our table.

Note that it is squatting down on its haunches. It can't stand properly.










The other sparrow flew down to see what was wrong... It then hopped around under the various tables picking up tiny seeds and crumbs. It kept going back to the stunned bird and tried to feed it and give it comfort.






























After about 5 minutes, the little fella stood up, as if coming out of sleep, took off and flew like a rocket, off into the mountain trees...


----------



## Dori1960

What a wonderful series! That is amazing, I never would have thought that would happen. Thanks for posting these!!


----------



## DonaldG

zuluclayman said:


> seem to have a shortage of animals around here at the moment - well of the live kind anyways so here is my last entry for the animal category :laugh:



My Italian lion was absolutely stoned at seeing an Aussy lion :grin:


----------



## DonaldG

I forgot to mention and comment on all the excellent photos everyone has posted in the various threads. Some outstanding pictures coming out of your cameras. ray:

Sorry to read about the eagle Dori.


----------



## WereBo

WOW! What a superb set of photos and a beautiful story - Us humans can learn a heck of a lot from animals.

Sparrows are one of the most social species of birds, it's only when food and/or territory is scarce will they squabble and fight. I tried to get some photos of my feathery neighbours (5-6 Sparrows, 4 Blue-Tits, 2 Great-Tits, 2 Robins and umpteen Starlings) when they were breeding and feeding off my balcony, but I found that my presence out there kept 'em away, even when hunkered down below the railing. It was wonderful to see them all lined up, waiting to taking their turns on the feeders and having a good natter whilst doing so :grin:

I did try snapping them through the glass, but I suspect the double-glazing baffled the auto-focus too much, the pics were too fuzzy to be useful :sigh:


Oh, welcome back Donald, it appears you had a great time out there :wave:


----------



## Done_Fishin

wow .. so many great photo's , lots of humour and tales for the grandchildren .. plus the grandchildren too! Too much ! 

now if only I had something ready to offer ... still processing ...

:wave:


----------



## DonaldG

Albino Peacock 'friends'


----------



## WereBo

WOW! That is striking!!! That looks even more impressive than the naturally coloured version, probably cos it's so unusual.

Beautiful photos of a beautiful bird Donald, superb ray:


----------



## Dori1960

Beautiful shots of the Peacock! I love the angle of the second one!!


----------



## DonaldG

*Eyes!* - I'm glad I and not a mouse!


----------



## Dori1960

I love the selective coloring you did in this one! Beautiful kitty!


----------



## zuluclayman

ha ha - yep, the eyes have it with that one Donald :grin:

the intensity of animals eyes when focused on prey etc is incredible - almost as if looks alone could kill


----------



## WereBo

Are you sure you're not walking around with a tin of white spray-paint Donald? :grin: - You've caught that kitty's stare perfectly, almost menacing


----------



## DonaldG

I must admit to a little Photoshop manipulation...

It was such a beautiful cat on a balcony in a back alley in a village somewhere in northern Italy. 

Although I intended to produce the image in black & white with just the eyes in colour, I found it even more dramatic to blur the cat's body and really make the eyes stand out. It's total concentration caught my attention absolutely.


----------



## Done_Fishin

very nicely done Donald ... beautiful work(manship)


----------



## DonaldG

Hi DF - Thanks...

...I missed you - thought you might be enjoying yourself at a local riot! :grin:


----------



## DonaldG

The original colour popped version without the blur - although the eyes still capture your attention but not as strongly as the version with the rest of the image being blurred.


----------



## yustr

I think this is the first time the little guy has tried to fly. A few seconds later he plummeted to the ground - frantically flapping as he fell. Didn't really capture it but here it is:











OH [email protected]#$%










Mommy (or Daddy) 











Keeping a watchful eye


----------



## Done_Fishin

Nice going Yustr .. shame you didn't manage to capture the landing but that's photography for you ..


----------

